# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Multimedia >  các bác giúp em tìm phần mềm đọc file có đuôii IVA

## duydiem6868

em sử dụng phần mềm camera dvr, và nó xuất ra file có đuôi iva, em dùng codec và một số phần mềm xem video cũng không đọc đươc file này, kiếm mãi trên google cũng không thấy, bác cao thủ nào biết chỉ em với , em cảm ơn các bác. [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img][img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## chungcunhavuong

đây là đuôi của phần mềm đó mà. bạn thử phần mềm khác xem. hoặc lúc bạn xuất, bạn chọn đuôi khác.

----------


## simanhdung1

bạn dùng gomtv mà xem .xem được đó .download và cài vào máy nhé 

có lẽ bạn đã đã ghi nhầm đuôi .avi thì lại ghi thành iva

----------


## bluedragon0702

mình cũng nghĩ vậy! [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]
file có đuôi .iva thì thấy lạ lạ.

----------


## tanphatdoor

chương trình này khi cài sẽ có chương trình đọc ngay trên máy
nó là chương trình giám sát lỏm thôi mình dùng thấy có khá nhiều lỗi

----------


## thanhlong24

bạn cài mega codec là xem đc thui. có gì thắc mắc thì liên hệ mình nhé:
y!m: changcodon_hacker
mail: [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e-- :Wink: if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script>

----------

